# Mountain of Misery Preparation



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

For people who have done the MoM, what can you tell me about it that can help me learn anything vital that may increase my chance of accomplishing this? I'm guessing that I will need to do many many many 5-7 hour rides before I even think about attempting this. Hills... scratch that, Mountains Galore. 

What about nutrition and hydration? How do you do that over a 100 mile ride? 

I'm doing about 1.5 hr rides (double spinerval episodes) 3-4 days a week on a trainer right now due to the cold, and once things hit 50*F, I'll be out on the roads 200 miles a week and increasing every week. Anything else that would help me prepare?

*Edit* Would it be advisable to switch out a 53/39 to a 50/36?


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

I rode it for the first time last year and finished < 8:00. I rode 200 miles (7 rides) in March, 280 miles (10 rides) in April, and had 350 miles (8 rides) by MoM. I only had 4 rides over 60 miles with the longest being 80. By the end of MoM I felt great and wished I'd pushed a lot more. I'll use a similar training plan this year with plans of going < 7:00. I didn't have a lot of miles in me, but I did do a lot of mountains and I think that was the key for me. It sounds as though you have a good plan already. Good luck and don't worry.


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

I rode MoM for the 1st time last year and finished the double-metric option within 9 hours. 
I don't think I did much specific training other my regular weekend rides of 60-80 miles each. I did do a couple of rides around 100 miles across rolling terrain, but not a lot of serious mountain climbing. I rode standard chainrings with a 12/27 cassette which helped me grind out the last few climbs. 
The main thing I did was seriously carbo load two days before and to eat and drink regularly during the ride. The organizers put a lot of effort into providing a good variety of food and sports drink at all rest stops, so take advantage of it.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Good things to hear, guys. I hear the temperature is something to watch out for? Rest tables = Hydration spots, obviously?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Something not mentioned & can be a killer is the wind. I live in Blacksburg so the wind here can act up & make life very difficult. I would suggest a 50/34 if you are not a strong climber. I am not super strong at climbing & got by with a 53/38 with a 12/27 out back, ride time was around 5:45 for 100 miles. 

The rest stops are well stocked with food, but I would not eat the "homemade" food at the stops made by the volunteers. It is nice of them to bake cookies, etc, but they may not react well to your stomach. You do not want to be experimenting with food on a 100 mile ride. Stick with what you know sits in your stomach without cramps or worse. Use the rest stops to throw out your food/gel wrappers & get water. 

Temperatures can range from cool with wind to hot. The year I rode is was up in the uppers 80's, & was very, very hot for that time of year.

Try to keep a weight on the body & bike to a minimum. There is a rolling sag that helps people in need, so no need to have a gigantic Fred seat bag. Just a tube, Co2 inflator, & spare chain link will do you fine in a tiny seat bag.

Last year the group was broken into ability level so the fast people went first to help with the congestion & crashes that used to happen when you had people trying to ride up front that did not belong there.


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

*Pro Tip*

You'll pass the parking area more than halfway through. You can make a quick stop to dump any extra weight if you need to.


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

Obviously each person's pace will be different, but one tip that my buddy and I followed was to minimize the amount of time spent at the rest stops. We would just refill the bottles, fill up jersey pockets and get back on the bike as soon as possible. Certainly not more than 15 minutes at any stop. This helps prevent the muscles from getting stiff and keeps you focused on riding and completing in a good time. YMMV though.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

How far apart were the rest stops apart from each other? I'm more than sure they will tell you where they are before the event starts, but just wondering....


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> How far apart were the rest stops apart from each other?


There are plenty of stops along way...at least 8 on the century route.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I did it for the first time last year. Finished in under 7 hours. I don't race or anything and my training is limited to commuting to work a few days a week and a long ride on the weekends. I think I did about 4 long rides (60+ miles) in the hills before the MoM ride. I ran a 50-34 with a 32 as the largest gear in the back. I spun by people who were walking. The gearing worked very well for me. If you are comfortable with group riding, you may end up going a lot faster than you think you will.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> How far apart were the rest stops apart from each other? I'm more than sure they will tell you where they are before the event starts, but just wondering....


They are further apart at the beginning and closer towards the end. I usually skip the first rest stop, but I think that the second one is about 20-25 miles into the ride. By the end of the ride, the stops are less than ten miles apart. Even on the hottest days, I never have run out of water (I carry two bottles) between rest stops. The ride is very well supported. The only time that I ever had a flat on the ride (2007), a SAG came up with a floor pump before I was even able to get a CO2 canister out of my back pocket.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

lalahsghost said:


> For people who have done the MoM, what can you tell me about it that can help me learn anything vital that may increase my chance of accomplishing this? I'm guessing that I will need to do many many many 5-7 hour rides before I even think about attempting this. Hills... scratch that, Mountains Galore.
> 
> What about nutrition and hydration? How do you do that over a 100 mile ride?
> 
> ...


I rode it for the first time last year. Due to circumstances of life, I did not train as much as I wanted to. The last few miles kicked my butt as a result.

Here are some random words of advice:
1 - You might want to bring your own supplements. For long rides like this one, I use Hammer Perpetuem. The rest stops did have plenty of Heed, which I like to use also. 

2 - Prepare for the weather. 2008 was very chilly in the morning, and hot in the afternoon. I wore a long-sleeve base layer for the start. As someone pointed out, the route takes you back to the start. With some planning, you can dump off extra layers at the 70-mile mark.

In 2008 there was rest stop a mile or so from the start/parking lot. You can use this for a point of restocking. Drop off any extra layers. Apply more sunscreen. Grab a protein bar.

3 - Draft. My usual riding buddies did not do this ride with me. I ended up riding solo more than I had planned. It wore me out by the time I got to the last big climb. Find a group of riders to form a team if you don't have buddies going with you..

4 - Compact? I had a 39/27. That was enough gearing for the first 99 miles. The final climb would be a challenge on fresh legs. It gets steep! Throw in 100 miles of rollers and hills, and you will be begging for another gear on the last climb. The strongest riders were struggling on the final climb, many were walking. 

5 - It is a great ride that is very well organized.

6 - Book a hotel in Blacksburg as soon as the date is confirmed and posted.

If you train like you stated, I believe that you'll be just fine.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> For people who have done the MoM, what can you tell me about it that can help me learn anything vital that may increase my chance of accomplishing this? I'm guessing that I will need to do many many many 5-7 hour rides before I even think about attempting this. Hills... scratch that, Mountains Galore.
> 
> What about nutrition and hydration? How do you do that over a 100 mile ride?
> 
> ...


Last year was my best time. Got behind a dude and hot girl doing a killer pull in the beginning... 

Caught up to MarkS and passed him without knowing - but he saw me.. We road the next 50 together or so?

I went chasing after another girl up ahead and put lots more time.

Just need motivation!


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

*my 2 cents*

Starting in 2005 at the ripe old age of 50, I have ridden in 3 mountain centuries a year, including the last 2 Mountain of Miserys.
Here are a few words of wisdom that I hope you will take to heart.
1. Pace yourself. Self destruction is almost assured by trying to hang with stronger riders on a sustained climb.
2. Gear your bike as low as possible.
3. Prepare mentally. Remember, on your first M of M it's survival first.
4. As for hydration and nutrition, I'm all for it. Seriously, utilize the rest stops. 

Here's hoping for nice weather and a safe ride.


----------

